# Bay Area Bosses/ Blvd Kings ToY Drive !



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

THE ADDRESS: 186 EL CAMINO REAL SOUTH SAN FRANCISCO CA

*BAY AREA BOSSES & BLVD KINGS IS TEAMING UP THIS YEAR TO GIVE BACK TO THE COMMUNITY !!!! PLEASE BRING AN UNWRAPPED TOY FOR THOSE CHILDREN LESS FORTUNATE THAT DONT HAVE ANYTHING THIS HOLIDAY SEASON............. 
WE WILL HAVE A RAFFLE WHICH I WILL HAVE MORE DETAILS ABOUT  

AND WILD 94.9 WILL HAVE THEIR STREET TEAM OUT THERE TO SUPPORT AS WELL !!!!
*












AND IF THE WEATHER IS NICE WE CAN ALL HIT THE PIER !!! :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

DIRECTIONS FROM THE EAST BAY ............

Take CA-92 W (SAN MATEO BRIDGE). 14.6 miles 

Merge onto US-101 N toward SAN FRANCISCO. 8.4 miles 

Merge onto I-380 W toward I-280 / SAN BRUNO. 1.1 miles 

Take the CA-82 / EL CAMINO REAL exit toward SAN BRUNO. 0.2 miles 

Turn RIGHT onto EL CAMINO REAL / CA-82 N. 0.6 miles 

*End at 186 El Camino Real South San Francisco, CA 94080-5925, US *


----------



## og flip from frisco (Nov 18, 2004)

Ahh Yea!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

DIRECTIONS FROM SACRAMENTO AREA

US-50 W / CAPITAL CITY FWY becomes I-80W 

I-80 W becomes US-101 S. 9.3 miles 

Merge onto I-380 W toward I-280 / SAN BRUNO. 0.9 miles 

Take the CA-82 / EL CAMINO REAL exit toward SAN BRUNO. 0.2 miles 

Turn RIGHT onto EL CAMINO REAL / CA-82 N. 0.6 miles 

*End at 186 El Camino Real South San Francisco, CA 94080-5925, US*


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

DIRECTIONS FROM SOUTH BAY AND SAN JOSE 

Merge onto US-101 N via EXIT 9B on the LEFT toward SAN FRANCISCO. 

Merge onto I-380 W toward I-280 / SAN BRUNO. 1.1 miles 

Take the CA-82 / EL CAMINO REAL exit toward SAN BRUNO. 0.2 miles 

Turn RIGHT onto EL CAMINO REAL / CA-82 N. 0.6 miles 

*End at 186 El Camino Real South San Francisco, CA 94080-5925, US*


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by og flip from frisco_@Nov 15 2007, 06:58 PM~9237379
> *Ahh Yea!!!!!!!!!
> *


:wave:


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

sorry i wont be able to make it. same day as untouchables. :0 


its all good for the kids


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Nov 15 2007, 07:16 PM~9237481
> *sorry i wont be able to make it. same day as untouchables. :0
> its all good for the kids
> *


Yea we figured, but to those that wont be able to make it to yours they can come to ours and those that cant make it to ours can hopefully make it to yours its all Love !!!!


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

TTT :biggrin: 


All love for the kids ....


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

Just wondering does it gotta be a $10 or more unwraped toy?


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Nov 15 2007, 07:19 PM~9237512
> *Yea we figured, but to those that wont be able to make it to yours they can come to ours and those that cant make it to ours can hopefully make it to yours its all Love !!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

Someone will be there JUST TAKING PICTURES!!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Nov 15 2007, 07:49 PM~9237797
> *Just wondering does it gotta be a $10 or more unwraped toy?
> *


mannn jus come :biggrin: 


as long as it aint a happy meal toy, with out the burger its all good!


----------



## 67VERT (Mar 24, 2005)

:thumbsup: to both club's for doing it for the kid's...  I cant make this one , but i know there's alot of support out there so it should be a good one !!!!

TTT' FOR THE KID'S.... :thumbsup:


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Nov 15 2007, 07:56 PM~9237867
> *mannn jus come :biggrin:
> as long as it aint a happy meal toy, with out the burger its all good!
> *



That's exactly what I was going to do nelson :biggrin: , thats why I was asking


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf+Nov 15 2007, 07:49 PM~9237797-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Homie


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## POPEYE_NWK (Sep 3, 2005)

UCE WILL BE THER TO SUPPORT


----------



## muffin_man (Oct 25, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Nov 15 2007, 07:19 PM~9237512
> *Yea we figured, but to those that wont be able to make it to yours they can come to ours and those that cant make it to ours can hopefully make it to yours its all Love !!!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## FRISCO KID (Aug 31, 2007)

I'LL BE THERE FASHO!! TWO MINUTES WALKING DISTANCE FROM MY HOUSE :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

YOU KNOW YOU CAN ALWAYS COUNT ON G STYLE :thumbsup: to be there!


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FRISCOSOLDIER+Nov 15 2007, 10:09 PM~9239056-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:yes: Dedicated baydestrian :thumbsup:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:wave: LETS MAKE THIS THING HAPPEN


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

Lets keep this at the TOP ..... 

:biggrin:


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

:thumbsup:  *<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>T T T</span>*


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:wave: Trying to get a local artist to come out and support :0


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

Will try to make it. Usually have snow to deal with going over Donner Pass to get to Cali, so we will see. If not, shoot me an address where I can send something in the mail for you to give.


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lay-n-low_@Nov 16 2007, 12:20 PM~9242318
> *Will try to make it.  Usually have snow to deal with going over Donner Pass to get to Cali, so we will see.  If not, shoot me an address where I can send something in the mail for you to give.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lay-n-low_@Nov 16 2007, 12:20 PM~9242318
> *Will try to make it.  Usually have snow to deal with going over Donner Pass to get to Cali, so we will see.  If not, shoot me an address where I can send something in the mail for you to give.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :0 :0 :0 

GOOD PEOPLE RIGHT HERE, SPOKE TO HIM ON THE PHONE FOR OVER AN HOUR AND IF ANY SHOW WE ATTEND THIS YEAR THIS IS THE ONE !!!! FINALLY SOMEONE THAT HAS THEIR HEAD ON THEIR SHOULDERS AND NOT IN THEIR ASS !!! MUCH LOVE HOMIE !!!


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Nov 16 2007, 12:32 PM~9242394
> *:0  :0  :0  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :0  :0  :0
> 
> GOOD PEOPLE RIGHT HERE, SPOKE TO HIM ON THE PHONE FOR OVER AN HOUR AND IF ANY SHOW WE ATTEND THIS YEAR THIS IS THE ONE !!!! FINALLY SOMEONE THAT HAS THEIR HEAD ON THEIR SHOULDERS AND NOT IN THEIR ASS !!! MUCH LOVE HOMIE !!!
> *


Thank you homie. I have been there before. There were a couple of times where my "Christmas Tree" was nothing more than a decorated pole.


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## IMAGINATIONS64 (Jun 28, 2007)

look foward to it .... homies


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IMAGINATIONS64_@Nov 16 2007, 05:54 PM~9244500
> * look foward to it .... homies
> *


Thanks bro ....


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

:biggrin: *T T T*


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

will be there..... shit thats just down da street!!!


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gangster66_@Nov 17 2007, 09:40 AM~9247863
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: Carnales Custom's Reppin' that Six Filthy !!!!!!


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

thank you for showing support to both our clubs hopefully "mother nature" will cooperate and we can give back to some kids -i will try to get ahold of the local papers so they can write about what good the lowrideing community is trying to do...


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Nov 17 2007, 11:48 AM~9248422
> *thank you for showing support to both our clubs hopefully "mother nature" will cooperate and we can give back to some kids -i will try to get ahold of the local papers so they can write about what good the lowrideing community is trying to do...
> *


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

http://sfbay.craigslist.org/pen/pts/481815971.html


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

ARE THEY GONNA BE SELLING SOME OF THE FAMOUS WORLD WIDE BAY AREA BOSSES FRIED CHICKEN! :biggrin:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Nov 17 2007, 10:03 AM~9247962
> *:thumbsup: Carnales Custom's Reppin' that Six Filthy !!!!!!
> *



u know it!!! :biggrin:


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Nov 17 2007, 02:01 PM~9248885
> *ARE THEY GONNA BE SELLING SOME OF THE FAMOUS WORLD WIDE BAY AREA BOSSES FRIED CHICKEN! :biggrin:
> *



*X2*


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## ARAB (Mar 5, 2006)

i wanna go but i wont have a ride cuz my car is goin to be in LA, can anyone give me a ride i got gas money :thumbsup:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ARAB_@Nov 17 2007, 04:44 PM~9249572
> *i wanna go but i wont have a ride cuz my car is goin to be in LA, can anyone give me a ride i got gas money  :thumbsup:
> *


Juan and Jose :dunno: Hit them up I'm sure one of em will be down to hook you up


----------



## ARAB (Mar 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Nov 17 2007, 03:54 PM~9249606
> *Juan and Jose :dunno: Hit them up I'm sure one of em will be down to hook you up
> *


yea juan said he wud get me out there good lookin out


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ARAB_@Nov 17 2007, 10:42 PM~9251061
> *yea juan said he wud get me out there good lookin out
> *


:thumbsup: Its going to be a good turnout !!!


----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Nov 17 2007, 11:26 PM~9251247
> *:cheesy:
> *


:wave: You know anyone want some cylinders Chrome Brand New????


----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Nov 17 2007, 11:32 PM~9251282
> *:wave: You know anyone want some cylinders Chrome Brand New????
> *


i dont know ill let you know


----------



## 78Linc (Nov 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ARAB_@Nov 17 2007, 10:42 PM~9251061
> *yea juan said he wud get me out there good lookin out
> *


you know i got u homie! :0 i'll be out there supporting those kids that need a little gift that will make a world of differance to them!


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 78Linc_@Nov 18 2007, 01:08 AM~9251620
> *you know i got u homie! :0  i'll be out there supporting those kids that need a little gift that will make a world of differance to them!
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:yes:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

cant wait. you guys know i will be there


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Nov 17 2007, 12:31 PM~9248562
> *http://sfbay.craigslist.org/pen/pts/481815971.html
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

*T T T* one more time! :thumbsup:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Nov 18 2007, 12:10 PM~9253177
> *cant wait. you guys know i will be there
> *


:thumbsup: Good Lookin out Homie :thumbsup:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 78Linc_@Nov 18 2007, 01:08 AM~9251620
> *you know i got u homie! :0  i'll be out there supporting those kids that need a little gift that will make a world of differance to them!
> *


right on juan


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

Up to the TOP


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Nov 19 2007, 09:14 AM~9258615
> *Up to the TOP
> *


whats up locs :biggrin: ttt4tk


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Nov 19 2007, 10:00 AM~9258832
> *whats up locs :biggrin: ttt4tk
> *


What's good bro? How have things been?


----------



## MR. BUICK (Jan 21, 2006)

I gotta make this one...it's right around the corner! :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR. BUICK_@Nov 19 2007, 10:40 AM~9259066
> *I gotta make this one...it's right around the corner! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: 

:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## MR. BUICK (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Nov 19 2007, 10:44 AM~9259086
> *:biggrin:
> 
> :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


SUP LOCS! :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

See ya' there Mr. Buick


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR. BUICK_@Nov 19 2007, 11:35 AM~9259332
> *SUP LOCS! :biggrin:
> *


What's going on? Good seeing you at the toy drive this weekend.


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Nov 19 2007, 12:26 PM~9259625
> *What's going on? Good seeing you at the toy drive this weekend.
> *


:wave:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

Posting up flyers all over the place before work :biggrin: Putting it down !!!!!!!!


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Nov 19 2007, 01:33 PM~9260055
> *Posting up flyers all over the place before work :biggrin: Putting it down !!!!!!!!
> *


Thanks for all the hard work Eddy ..... :thumbsup:


----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Nov 19 2007, 10:37 AM~9259050
> *What's good bro? How have things been?
> *


kool just workin & chillin :biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Nov 19 2007, 02:12 PM~9260316
> *Thanks for all the hard work Eddy .....  :thumbsup:
> *


x 9999999999999999


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:biggrin: Like 40 water says go big or go home !!!!!!!!


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

TTMFT


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Nov 20 2007, 02:38 AM~9264871
> *:biggrin: Like 40 water says go big or go home !!!!!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)




----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

T
T
M
F
T
:biggrin: 
:biggrin: 
:biggrin: 
:biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

I like that flyer exotic :thumbsup:


----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)

TTT


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

HI EVERYONE HOPE YOU ALL COME OUT TO OUR EVENT


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

186 El Camino Real So. San Francisco Ca

December 1, 2007 (saturday)

11am - 4pm








Come out and support our clubs in giving back to the community, you never know who might show up :0


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Nov 21 2007, 01:30 PM~9275238
> *I like that flyer exotic :thumbsup:
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Nov 21 2007, 03:35 PM~9276591
> *HI EVERYONE HOPE YOU ALL COME OUT TO OUR EVENT
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

TTT and a Happy Thanksgiving to everyone and their families !!!! :thumbsup:

Now lets give the less fortunate kids a reason to be thankful, bring an unwrapped to to our toy drive :biggrin: Never know you might win a prize


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Nov 22 2007, 09:49 AM~9281423
> *TTT and a Happy Thanksgiving to everyone and their families !!!! :thumbsup:
> 
> Now lets give the less fortunate kids a reason to be thankful, bring an unwrapped to to our toy drive :biggrin: Never know you might win a prize
> *



WAT up eddy happy turkey day


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Nov 22 2007, 09:51 AM~9281435
> *WAT up eddy happy turkey day
> *


Happy Thanksgiving to you and your familia too Homie


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Nov 22 2007, 09:56 AM~9281466
> *Happy Thanksgiving to you and your familia too Homie
> *



Right on bro!, going 2 fuck me up some turkey tonight. Probably appear alittle
more fater @ da toy drive :biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Nov 22 2007, 10:05 AM~9281522
> *Right on bro!, going 2 fuck me up some turkey tonight. Probably appear alittle
> more fater @ da toy drive  :biggrin:
> *


Maybe you can be Santa Claus..... :biggrin:


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Nov 22 2007, 03:06 PM~9283282
> *Maybe you can be Santa Claus..... :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Ho yeah Good one !!!!


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Nov 22 2007, 05:10 PM~9283793
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: Ho yeah Good one !!!!
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

gonna try and make it......hopefully the weather is good!


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## seenone (Oct 24, 2006)

:thumbsup: I'll be there!


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by seenone_@Nov 23 2007, 01:03 AM~9286177
> *:thumbsup: I'll be there!
> *


G :cheesy: * How's those impalas doing?*


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## enrique650 (Feb 6, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

ttt for the Kings & Bosses. :thumbsup:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Nov 23 2007, 02:33 PM~9288594
> *ttt for the Kings & Bosses. :thumbsup:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:thumbsup: 1 week away !!!!


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Nov 17 2007, 02:01 PM~9248885
> *ARE THEY GONNA BE SELLING SOME OF THE FAMOUS WORLD WIDE BAY AREA BOSSES FRIED CHICKEN! :biggrin:
> *


  did anyone say "fried chicken"?, i have to come NOT just for the chicken, BUT for the kids too. BIG RASTA from ISLANDERS C.C.will be there!!!!


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Nov 24 2007, 11:44 AM~9294053
> * did anyone say "fried chicken"?, i have to come NOT just for the chicken, BUT for the kids too.  BIG RASTA from ISLANDERS C.C.will be there!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)

LOOKS LIKE MY FIFTH WHEEL WILL BE DONE TODAY SO IT SHOULD BE ON BY THEN


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Nov 24 2007, 12:18 PM~9294210
> *LOOKS LIKE MY FIFTH WHEEL WILL BE DONE TODAY SO IT SHOULD BE ON BY THEN
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:wave: Everyone ready? Lets pray the weather is good to us :biggrin:


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

:thumbsup: *T T T*


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

i hesatated till this week 
looks as if i have the 1st .of dec off 


so count me in


----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)

i got my fifth wheel on and painted 6 days hno: hno:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider+Nov 25 2007, 12:28 AM~9298465-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can't wait to see it :0


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Nov 25 2007, 12:28 AM~9298465
> *i hesatated till this week
> looks as if i have the 1st .of dec off
> so count me in
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

Few more days away ..... 

Eddie meeting this Tuesday .... i think it is the Carl's JR we are meeting at right off the freeway near the McDonald's .....


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Nov 26 2007, 09:21 AM~9306991
> *Few more days away .....
> 
> Eddie meeting this Tuesday .... i think it is the Carl's JR we are meeting at right off the freeway near the McDonald's .....
> *


:yes:

Any word on a generator bro? :dunno:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Nov 26 2007, 10:18 AM~9307285
> *:yes:
> 
> Any word on a generator bro? :dunno:
> *


I called my boy who works at Home Depot and will talk to him today see what he says .... Hey there was a taco truck right around the corner from where we were at ... see if they can come by and serve food ....


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:yes: I hit up one on saturday and he said he is station where he is at by contract, but his brother in-law is mobile so I gave him my # I'll let you know if he calls .


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

I wanted to thank 

Manuel from Thee Stylistics CC & Exotic Rider for donating toys yesterday ..... 

Manuel good seeing you at SAM'S ..... 


See you in a few weeks :biggrin:


----------



## CHICALI_70 (Jul 8, 2006)




----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

S.F. chonicle says, rain"sunny all week "
Who to trust? Can somebody do A anti-rain dance just incase? :worship:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Nov 26 2007, 10:08 AM~9307590
> *I wanted to thank
> 
> Manuel from Thee Stylistics CC & Exotic Rider for donating toys yesterday .....
> ...


IT'S NOTHING BRO! YOU KNOW I'M DOWN FOR THE KIDS.. SORRY I DIDN'T MAKE IT BUT THANKS TO MANUEL & FAMILY FOR REPPIN THE 916 FOR ME....


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Nov 26 2007, 10:08 AM~9307590
> *I wanted to thank
> 
> Manuel from Thee Stylistics CC & Exotic Rider for donating toys yesterday .....
> ...


its all good locs - its about helping the kids out and backing each other up . one love homie . me and the crew want to kick back with you guys at sam's one day.


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

a few days to go


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Nov 26 2007, 04:35 PM~9310097
> *a few days to go
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Nov 26 2007, 03:35 PM~9310097
> *a few days to go
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gangster66_@Nov 26 2007, 10:28 PM~9313666
> *ttt :biggrin:
> *


I was thinking hittin' the pier afterwards since we rarely have events on this side, what you think Primo?














Then sams :0


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Nov 27 2007, 12:04 AM~9314250
> *I was thinking hittin' the pier afterwards since we rarely have events on this side, what you think Primo?
> Then sams :0
> *


*WORD ?* :0


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Nov 27 2007, 12:45 AM~9314465
> *WORD ?  :0
> *


DO IT


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Nov 27 2007, 11:18 AM~9316587
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Is *san quinn* gonna be there? :uh:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Nov 27 2007, 02:42 PM~9318262
> *Is san quinn gonna be there?  :uh:
> *


Dont hate !! :biggrin:


----------



## CHICALI_70 (Jul 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Nov 27 2007, 12:04 AM~9314250
> *I was thinking hittin' the pier afterwards since we rarely have events on this side, what you think Primo?
> Then sams :0
> *


cruise the pier afterwards :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## muffin_man (Oct 25, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Nov 27 2007, 03:21 PM~9318611
> *Dont hate !!  :biggrin:
> *



Is that a yes?


----------



## eddieh '64 (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Nov 15 2007, 07:52 PM~9237320
> *
> 
> 
> ...










EDDIE standing tall!!


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Nov 27 2007, 07:15 PM~9319550
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

4 MORE DAYS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:0


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

TTT!


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Nov 27 2007, 08:01 PM~9319844
> *Is that a yes?
> *


:yes: Y


----------



## bulletproofdesigns (May 14, 2007)

Bullet Proof Designs will be there taking pictures also ......


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bulletproofdesigns_@Nov 28 2007, 03:56 AM~9322743
> *Bullet Proof Designs will be there taking pictures also ......
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

Was at the meeting last night regarding the toy drive............looks and sounds like it's going to be good.


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

FYI our bike members will be showing off their bikes so if you're a club with bikes, come show your support.


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Nov 28 2007, 10:49 AM~9324289
> *FYI our bike members will be showing off their bikes so if you're a club with bikes, come show your support.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

SOUNDS GOOD HOMIES :thumbsup: 
SEE U SAT!


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

pier, pier, pier :biggrin: im therrrrre


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SJ ALLDAY_@Nov 28 2007, 12:15 PM~9324763
> *SOUNDS GOOD HOMIES :thumbsup:
> SEE U SAT!
> *


Thanks bro .... :thumbsup:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHE1+Nov 28 2007, 10:40 AM~9324218-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## MR. BUICK (Jan 21, 2006)

Saturday Forecast: SUNNY! 
High: 55°
Low: 37°
:biggrin:


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

ttt


----------



## rollinbajito (Jun 5, 2006)




----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Nov 28 2007, 12:20 PM~9324792
> *pier, pier, pier          :biggrin: im therrrrre
> *


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## rollinbajito (Jun 5, 2006)

for sell








looking foward to be there


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Nov 28 2007, 04:32 PM~9326476
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinbajito_@Nov 28 2007, 10:23 PM~9328095
> *for sell
> 
> 
> ...


Look forward to meeting you :wave:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

48hrs :0


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Nov 29 2007, 07:36 AM~9330297
> *48hrs :0
> *


GOOD LUCK TO YOU GUYS! SORRY I CAN'T MAKE IT TO KICK IT WITH YOU GUYS.
BUT YOU I'M DOWN FOR THE KIDS. EVEN THOUGH I HOPE MY GIFT PUTS A SMILE ON A KIDS FACE THIS HOLIDAY.


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Nov 29 2007, 01:20 AM~9329348
> *Look forward to meeting you :wave:
> *


X2


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Nov 29 2007, 08:44 AM~9330339
> *GOOD LUCK TO YOU GUYS! SORRY I CAN'T MAKE IT TO KICK IT WITH YOU GUYS.
> BUT YOU I'M DOWN FOR THE KIDS. EVEN THOUGH I HOPE MY GIFT PUTS A SMILE ON A KIDS FACE THIS HOLIDAY.
> *


All good homie i know you would be there if you could .... thanks again for the donation .... i know it will put a smile on some little kids face ....


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Nov 29 2007, 08:36 AM~9330297
> *48hrs :0
> *


Eddie do you know where the fire department donates the toys to? I mean would it be great if we could go when they do it and have all the cars out there and see the smiles on the kids faces as they get the gifts .... just a thought bro ....


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

I will find out


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Nov 29 2007, 08:15 AM~9330507
> *Eddie do you know where the fire department donates the toys to? I mean would it be great if we could go when they do it and have all the cars out there and see the smiles on the kids faces as they get the gifts .... just a thought bro ....
> *


BRO, YOU BETTER BRING SOME TISSUE. WHEN I SEEN HOW HAPPY SOME OF THESE KIDS ARE TO GET ANYTHING.. "YOU WILL" SEE A GROWN MAN CRY. IT WILL BREAK YOU DOWN. BUT IT FEELS GOOD TO HELP OUT TO SOMEONE LESS FORTUNATE THAN US. JUST MY .02


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Nov 29 2007, 10:47 AM~9331224
> *BRO, YOU BETTER BRING SOME TISSUE. WHEN I SEEN HOW HAPPY SOME OF THESE KIDS ARE TO GET ANYTHING.. "YOU WILL" SEE A GROWN MAN CRY. IT WILL BREAK YOU DOWN. BUT IT FEELS GOOD TO HELP OUT TO SOMEONE LESS FORTUNATE THAN US. JUST MY .02
> *


I believe it bro .... I mean it feels great helping little kids less fortunate than us but to see a smile on their faces would be even better .... I want to have my kids there so they can experience this and know how it feels to give to little kids that don't have much and maybe they can learn to appreciate more ......


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:  T T T


----------



## CHICALI_70 (Jul 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Nov 29 2007, 09:15 AM~9330507
> *Eddie do you know where the fire department donates the toys to? I mean would it be great if we could go when they do it and have all the cars out there and see the smiles on the kids faces as they get the gifts .... just a thought bro ....
> *


thats a good idea  that way they know who the donations are comin from and that lowriders are not just out there to fuck around you know......


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL MOOSE_@Nov 29 2007, 02:15 PM~9333071
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:  T T T
> *


You guys going to be able to make it out?


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHICALI_70_@Nov 29 2007, 02:16 PM~9333082
> *thats a good idea   that way they know who the donations are comin from and that lowriders are not just out there to fuck around you know......
> *


That was exactly one of my reasons :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## rollinbajito (Jun 5, 2006)

ttt


----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Nov 29 2007, 10:47 AM~9331224
> *BRO, YOU BETTER BRING SOME TISSUE. WHEN I SEEN HOW HAPPY SOME OF THESE KIDS ARE TO GET ANYTHING.. "YOU WILL" SEE A GROWN MAN CRY. IT WILL BREAK YOU DOWN. BUT IT FEELS GOOD TO HELP OUT TO SOMEONE LESS FORTUNATE THAN US. JUST MY .02
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

i have the tickets we will be raffling off they are



for THE FORTY NINERS AGAINST TAMPA BAY-DECEMBER 23,2007 AT 5:15PM AT THE CANDLESTICK 

LOCATION IS SEC-37 ROW 33 SEATS 1-2


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Nov 29 2007, 06:33 PM~9336139
> *i have the tickets we will be raffling off they are
> for THE FORTY NINERS AGAINST TAMPA BAY-DECEMBER 23,2007 AT 5:15PM AT THE CANDLESTICK
> 
> ...


WHY DO YOU WANT TO DO PEOPLE LIKE THAT?
RAIDERNATION BABY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Nov 29 2007, 06:47 PM~9336298
> *WHY DO YOU WANT TO DO PEOPLE LIKE THAT?
> RAIDERNATION BABY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> *


 :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## rollinbajito (Jun 5, 2006)

is it going to b at a park .... :nicoderm:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinbajito_@Nov 29 2007, 11:04 PM~9337683
> *is it going to b at a park .... :nicoderm:
> *


nope a huge parking lot homie :biggrin:


----------



## rollinbajito (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Nov 29 2007, 11:14 PM~9337739
> *nope a huge parking lot homie  :biggrin:
> *


oh alright thats cool :thumbsup:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## EL PATRON (Mar 4, 2005)

ALMOST TIME! :biggrin:


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

good luck :biggrin: hope u guys get alot of toys. :thumbsup:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

Almost here. :wave: :wave:


----------



## MR. BUICK (Jan 21, 2006)

I might be a little late tomorrow...what's the latest I can get there and still enter the show?


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR. BUICK_@Nov 30 2007, 04:46 PM~9342738
> *I might be a little late tomorrow...what's the latest I can get there and still enter the show?
> *


gotta ask eddy or Locs.........they're are the drivers of the mother ship. I'm sure there will be no problem.


----------



## og flip from frisco (Nov 18, 2004)

TTT


----------



## MR. BUICK (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Nov 30 2007, 05:43 PM~9343245
> *gotta ask eddy or Locs.........they're are the drivers of the mother ship.  I'm sure there will be no problem.
> *


Thanks, I'll give it a try....






































EDDIEEEEEEEE!!!! LOCSSSSSSSSS!!! HELLLLLLLLLLP!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by og flip from frisco_@Nov 30 2007, 05:54 PM~9343335
> *TTT
> *


 :wave:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

*T T T*


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

1 MORE DAY


----------



## BLVD_SCHWINN (Mar 8, 2006)

TTT!!!!!!!


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR. BUICK_@Nov 30 2007, 04:46 PM~9342738
> *I might be a little late tomorrow...what's the latest I can get there and still enter the show?
> *


ANYTIME BRO, WE ARE GOING TO HIT THE PIER AFTERWARDS !!!


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Nov 30 2007, 09:43 PM~9345329
> *
> *


:yes:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Nov 30 2007, 10:49 PM~9345890
> *:yes:
> *


sup bro I might go with jose tomorrow so that meens that I'll see you there


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

It's going to be good.


----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)

is everyone going to the pier after or what  :dunno:


----------



## rollinbajito (Jun 5, 2006)

ttt


----------



## 78Linc (Nov 6, 2004)

:0 
see yall tomorrow


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)




----------



## oorefluxoo (Apr 27, 2007)

Can u say Insomnia


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

HERE'S WHAT YOU NEED FOR THE MORNING! :biggrin:


----------



## bulletproofdesigns (May 14, 2007)

I'll be there with my camera if you guys go to the pier i'm going to get the cadi and go to the pier for some cruising ...... 

;} :biggrin:  :cheesy: :thumbsup: uffin:  :roflmao: :rofl: :around: :scrutinize: :nicoderm: :yes:


----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)

im awake and about to go wash my car fuuuuuccckk its cold


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

hope you guys have a good turnout much love 4 doing this 4 the kids. :thumbsup:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

GOOD LUCK GUYS! I KNOW IT WE BE A GREAT TURN OUT.....


----------



## 78Linc (Nov 6, 2004)

well just leaving vallejo! and it looks likes its gonna be a good day! :biggrin:


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

*FREEZING* my balls off in frisco! hno:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Dec 1 2007, 09:02 AM~9347874
> *FREEZING my balls off in frisco! hno:
> *




you feel me dawg!!!!........any ways see ya'll there bout to go get gangster ready!!


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

good luck guy's  make some kids happy


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

I'LL BE THERE IN 2 HOURS.


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

<span style='font-family:Times'>THIS GUY CAME OUT FROM FRESNO!!!!! MUCH PROPS HOMIE!!


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gangster66_@Dec 1 2007, 07:47 PM~9351112
> *<span style='font-family:Times'>THIS GUY CAME OUT FROM FRESNO!!!!! MUCH PROPS HOMIE!!
> 
> 
> ...


Keep them coming. :biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Dec 1 2007, 09:02 AM~9347874
> *FREEZING my balls off in frisco! hno:
> *



:roflmao: 



Today was hell of cold and that Breeze.


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

HERES A FEW MORE!!  





































HAD TO PUT GANGSTER UP THERE ONE MORE TIME!!


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

AND FOR THE BEST OF SHOW.... FULL CHROME UNDER CARRIGE GRAPHICS AND ALL!!!! & WAS THE ONLY ONE OF ITS CATAGORIE!!!!!










:biggrin:

THATS IT FELLAS!!! MY BATTERIES DIED SO......WHOS NEXT?????


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

EY YO TITO...... RIGHT ON FOR THE TICKETS DAWG!!!! HOPE TO SEE YOU OUT THERE!!! LOCS.... i'LL HIT U UP A FEW DAYS BEFORE TO SEE IF WE ROLL OUT TOGETHER!!


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

Members: gangster66, BLVD_SCHWINN,

SUP KEVIN?? YOUR BIKE'S COMMIN ALONG TIGHT HOMIE!!


----------



## BLVD_SCHWINN (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gangster66_@Dec 1 2007, 07:08 PM~9351279
> *SUP KEVIN?? YOUR BIKE'S COMMIN ALONG TIGHT HOMIE!!
> 
> 
> ...



thanks.

its not done but yea its fun having it built . 


08'........ :biggrin:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by BLVD_SCHWINN_@Dec 1 2007, 08:10 PM~9351289
> *thanks.
> 
> its not done but yea its fun having it built .
> ...


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

ORALE, We all had a great time out at so.city thanx for havin us. It was nice seeing you all again. 
*B L V D KINGS & BAY AREA BOSSES* great toy drive!


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

*EL TITO CLAUS!!!!*


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

Again thanx a lot for having us, see you all next weekend!


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

Thanks to everyone for coming out to our toy drive !!!! :thumbsup: It was allot of work from the Day me & Locs got together until today allot of work and promotion was put into this event, but I think it was pretty successful specially for 1 month preperation.... and other clubs also having their toy drives on the same date. THANKS AGAIN TO EVERYONE !!!!

PETE FROM FRESNO THANKS FOR COMING OUT ALL THE WAY OUT HERE HOMIE YOUR A REAL DEDICATED MEMBER 


LETS HOPE NEXT YEAR IS BIGGER AND BETTER AND I WILL BE POSTING PICTURES EITHER LATER OR TOMMORROW BECAUSE WE ARE STILL CRUSIN' THE PIER :biggrin:


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

SANTA WAS THERE HITTIN SWITCHES :0


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Dec 1 2007, 10:01 PM~9352049
> *SANTA WAS THERE HITTIN SWITCHES  :0
> 
> 
> ...


GOOD PICTURE :0







THANKS TUM TUM FOR DRESSING UP TODAY, YOUR REALLY A TRUE LOWRIDER AND DEDICATED, JUST GET YOUR GRADES UP HOMIE


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

WHEN DID SANTA TRADE IN HIS WHITE GLOVES FOR MECHANIC GLOVES? :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by G Style_@Dec 1 2007, 09:01 PM~9352049
> *SANTA WAS THERE HITTIN SWITCHES  :0
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## seenone (Oct 24, 2006)

Had a great time at the toy drive. We'll do it again next year. :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## FRISCO KID (Aug 31, 2007)

SUP BLVD KINGS! FRISCO'S FINEST HAD A GREAT TIME! DIDENT EXPECT TO TAKE HOME HALF THE AWARDS LOL, MOST OF THE CARS WERE FROM THE TWO HOST CLUBS...WELL ANYWAYS THANKS FOR HAVING US! BE SURE TO DROP BY OUR TOY DRIVE NEXT WEEK DOWN THE STREET! (BRING A JACKET) I WAS FREEZING MY BALLS OFF TODAY) LOL


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FRISCO KID_@Dec 1 2007, 11:34 PM~9352726
> *SUP BLVD KINGS! FRISCO'S FINEST HAD A GREAT TIME! DIDENT EXPECT TO TAKE HOME HALF THE AWARDS LOL, MOST OF THE CARS WERE FROM THE TWO HOST CLUBS...WELL ANYWAYS THANKS FOR HAVING US! BE SURE TO DROP BY OUR TOY DRIVE NEXT WEEK DOWN THE STREET! (BRING A JACKET) I WAS FREEZING MY BALLS OFF TODAY) LOL
> *


:thumbsup: Right on homie !!!!


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gangster66_@Dec 1 2007, 07:57 PM~9351180
> *AND FOR THE BEST OF SHOW.... FULL CHROME UNDER CARRIGE GRAPHICS AND ALL!!!! & WAS THE ONLY ONE OF ITS CATAGORIE!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: You made my happy :biggrin:


----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)

had a great day heres some pics i took :biggrin: 

in the morning


----------



## rollinbajito (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gangster66_@Dec 1 2007, 07:57 PM~9351180
> *AND FOR THE BEST OF SHOW.... FULL CHROME UNDER CARRIGE GRAPHICS AND ALL!!!! & WAS THE ONLY ONE OF ITS CATAGORIE!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


i dont know it was a challenge


----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)




----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Dec 1 2007, 11:54 PM~9352869
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: You made my happy  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: thats my job bro... I like making people happy!!


wuss up no more pics or what????


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinbajito_@Dec 1 2007, 11:57 PM~9352898
> *i dont know it was a challenge
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rollinbajito (Jun 5, 2006)

1987 CUTLASS FOR SALE


----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)

more


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

Man I had a great time!! The cruising was was off the hook. Regal King we need them flicks.


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

:0 flicks????? well post them up!!!!!!!


> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Dec 2 2007, 12:06 AM~9352946
> *Man I had a great time!!  The cruising was was off the hook.  Regal King we need them flicks.
> *


----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

nice pics


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

sup guys!!

7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: gangster66, rollinbajito, CHE1, dropped81, 41chev, Miller


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

Yes great pics........... I plan to do a video and post it up on youtube with these flicks.


----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)




----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)

I GOT SOME VIDOES ILL POST UP TO IN A LIL BIT


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Dec 2 2007, 12:24 AM~9353076
> *I GOT SOME VIDOES ILL POST UP TO IN A LIL BIT
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

man it was super cold this morning. :angry:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

videos,videos,videos,videos,videos,videos,videos,videos,videos,videos,videos,videos,videos,videos,videos,videos,videos,videos,videos,videos,videos,videos,videos,videos,videos,videos,videos,videos,videos,videos,videos,videos,videos,videos,videos,videos,videos,videos,videos,videos,videos,videos,videos,videos,


----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)

heres some videos of cruising but it didnt come out that good i have a good one but its to big it says
<object width="425" height="350"> <param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/H6eHRGxJPmQ"> </param> <embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/H6eHRGxJPmQ" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="350"> </embed> </object>


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Dec 2 2007, 12:32 AM~9353118
> *heres some videos of cruising but it didnt come out that good i have a good one but its to big it says
> <object width="425" height="350"> <param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/H6eHRGxJPmQ"> </param> <embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/H6eHRGxJPmQ" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="350"> </embed> </object>
> *


we cant see it!! :angry:


----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)

i know i dont know how to do it so i guess theres no vidoes


----------



## Custom1965 (Feb 22, 2006)

whats up che :biggrin:


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Dec 2 2007, 12:35 AM~9353138
> *i know i dont know how to do it so i guess theres no vidoes
> *


up load them to Youtube buddy


----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Dec 2 2007, 12:40 AM~9353162
> *up load them to Youtube buddy
> *


i did and thats what they gave me


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Custom1965_@Dec 2 2007, 12:37 AM~9353146
> *whats up che :biggrin:
> *


sup


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Dec 2 2007, 12:41 AM~9353166
> *i did and thats what they gave me
> *



Oh I think you have to wait a few for it to come through..


----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Dec 2 2007, 12:42 AM~9353173
> *Oh I think you have to wait a few for it to come through..
> *


cool i will try tommorow im about to crash out later everyone :biggrin:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

peace!!


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

I'm out to I'm hella tiered from today.


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H6eHRGxJPmQ


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

should work


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

nice pics. :thumbsup:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

i have HELLA pics, but im working 16hrs today, so It will have to wait til tommorrow fellas :happysad:


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Dec 2 2007, 12:52 AM~9353213
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H6eHRGxJPmQ
> *


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

sorry i didnt make it was stuck at work again as usual but glad to see such a nice turn out for the kids


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Dec 2 2007, 11:47 AM~9354689
> *
> *


:wave: Thanks Glen for stoppin' by


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

thanks to everyone for showing up --im going back to sleep


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> 1987 CUTLASS FOR SALE
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)

heres the vids there not perfect but there something

toy drive
My Webpage
My Webpage
My Webpage
My Webpage
My Webpage
My Webpage

THERE IS ONE MORE THATS 30 MINUTES OF CRUISING BUT ITS TO BIG SO THIS IS ALL I CAN I PUT ON :angry:


----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)

i got some more movies ill post up later


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Regal King, *muffin_man*, dropped81

GOOD THING YOU MADE IT HOME SAFE HOMIE :thumbsup:


----------



## muffin_man (Oct 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Dec 2 2007, 03:33 PM~9355797
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Regal King, muffin_man, dropped81
> 
> ...


EDDIE!!!!! THANKS AGAIN


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Dec 2 2007, 08:39 AM~9353929
> *i have HELLA pics, but im working 16hrs today, so It will have to wait til tommorrow fellas :happysad:
> *


 

Can't wait to see them. :biggrin:


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

sorry again i made it late but it was a good turn out!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR. BUICK (Jan 21, 2006)

Sup fellas, Mr. Buick here. Thanks to the Blvd Kings and the Bay Area Bosses for the great show! Here are the pix I took...enjoy


----------



## MR. BUICK (Jan 21, 2006)




----------



## MR. BUICK (Jan 21, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

Thanks for the pics Senor Buick :thumbsup:


----------



## MR. BUICK (Jan 21, 2006)




----------



## MR. BUICK (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Dec 2 2007, 05:19 PM~9356341
> *Thanks for the pics Senor Buick :thumbsup:
> *


Anytime man...thanks for the show.


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

I try


----------



## big9er (Feb 22, 2005)




----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

sorry i couldnt make it out there guys, i had some shit come up that i had to take care of yesterday. looks like a damn good turn out though!


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Dec 2 2007, 06:39 PM~9356964
> *sorry i couldnt make it out there guys, i had some shit come up that i had to take care of yesterday. looks like a damn good turn out though!
> *


Its all good bro, see you at sam's saturday


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

That cruise was crazy :biggrin: I need to see the rest of the videos thanks buick and 81 for the flicks.


----------



## rollinbajito (Jun 5, 2006)




----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

nice pics guys!!!! eddie post yours up dawg!!!!


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gangster66_@Dec 3 2007, 12:26 AM~9360652
> *nice pics guys!!!! eddie post yours up dawg!!!!
> *


Manana Primo, I worked 8 hrs (7-3) at the new job, and from 4 to midnight at the old job they have me in santa cruz 2day 
1.5 more weeks of this shit....

I got some good one' homie


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> [
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:0


----------



## bulletproofdesigns (May 14, 2007)

*Just a few pics more on the way * :biggrin:


----------



## bulletproofdesigns (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Dec 2 2007, 10:56 PM~9359842
> *That cruise was crazy :biggrin: I need to see the rest of the videos thanks buick and 81 for the flicks.
> *


The cruise was sick we need to do it again soon ....


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bulletproofdesigns_@Dec 3 2007, 03:27 AM~9361055
> * Just a few pics more on the way  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



keep em' commin'!!!!!


----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Dec 2 2007, 10:56 PM~9359842
> *That cruise was crazy :biggrin: I need to see the rest of the videos thanks buick and 81 for the flicks.
> *


the cruise was badass i got a video of the whole thing but its to big 
but i thought i was getting pulled over when i ran the light and the cop hit his siren and lights i was like there goes my car......
but it came out cool :biggrin:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Dec 3 2007, 09:42 AM~9361986
> *the cruise was badass i got a video of the whole thing but its to big
> but i thought i was getting pulled over when i ran the light and the cop hit his siren and lights i was like there goes my car......
> but it came out cool :biggrin:
> *


 :0 fuck!!!! i would of been shitting bricks!!


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

Show was good Homies  
Thanks for the invite. We had a good time! :thumbsup: 

*408 RYDERS C.C.*


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

to all who made this toy drive happen..... BIG "UPS"!!!! to you. i had a good time, everyone was cool and having fun - oh yeah thanks for the CALI-SWANGIN dvd, it was off the hook. ONE LOVE....BAY AREA BOSSES, BLVD KINGS, LOW VINTAGE, FRISCO'S FINEST, LOW CREATIONS, ALL EYES ON US, 408 RYDERS and all other clubs!!!


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

pics coming..............


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:0


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

MARTIN REPPIN' THAT BLVD KINGS .....


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Dec 3 2007, 11:03 AM~9362516
> *
> 
> 
> ...



*BAD ASS 64* you guys built


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

REGALS !!!!


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

*THANKS AGAIN TUM TUM ....*


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## FRISCO KID (Aug 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Dec 3 2007, 12:16 PM~9362977
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this guy was hella mad...lol


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

Thanks again Juan for bringing my ride down from the *V*


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

DROOPS TOOK THIS ONE.............


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

looks like it was a good turn out. Sorry I couldn't make it


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Dec 3 2007, 12:53 PM~9363251
> *looks like it was a good turn out. Sorry I couldn't make it
> *


ALL GOOD BRO, SEE YOU AT SAM'S?


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Dec 3 2007, 11:55 AM~9363266
> *ALL GOOD BRO, SEE YOU AT SAM'S?
> 
> 
> ...


Yes you will :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

Special Thanks to JC from WiLd 94.9 for coming thru, giving us a radio plug and kickin' it with us much love and respect !!!:thumbsup:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

*CHICANO LEGACY C.C. *IN THE HOUSE !!!


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

PERSONALLY THIS HAS TO BE THE BADDES 96 IMPALA SS

MY HOMIE HECTOR BROUGHT IT OUT !!! :thumbsup:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## rollinbajito (Jun 5, 2006)

> > [
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

*Santa and G-Style !!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

*
SANTA CLAUS GOING HYPHY !!!*


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## rollinbajito (Jun 5, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## rollinbajito (Jun 5, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

nelson came thru and kicked it !!!


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

LYRICAL NERD !! AKA MR. DROOPS DID HIS 1ST PREFORMANCE !!! :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

*Mistah Droop's 1st Live preformance (slumpin')*


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

MISTAH DROOPS !!!!!


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

Sorry I wasn't able to make it out there. Great turnout from the looks of the pix. Regal King, shoot me a pm with an address so that I send a couple of gifts.


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lay-n-low_@Dec 3 2007, 02:54 PM~9364156
> *Sorry I wasn't able to make it out there.  Great turnout from the looks of the pix.  Regal King, shoot me a pm with an address so that I send a couple of gifts.
> *


WILL DO HOMIE


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

FRISCO KID :wave:


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Dec 3 2007, 02:16 PM~9363934
> *
> 
> 
> ...


it makes me wanna shear a tear :tears: :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Dec 3 2007, 02:56 PM~9364181
> *it makes me wanna shear a tear :tears:  :biggrin:
> *


WHENEVER ITS FOR SALE LET ME KNOW I WANT 1ST DIBS :biggrin:


----------



## CHICALI_70 (Jul 8, 2006)

Y


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

I liked the way droops was flowin untl he forgot the words, it was acool song :thumbsup: nice pics *regal king* keepthem coming!!!!


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

BAY AREA BOSSES & BLVD KINGS 2007


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## CHICALI_70 (Jul 8, 2006)

EDDIE YOU GOT PICS OF THE CRUISE?


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:0 :angry: :biggrin: :cheesy:  :uh:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

CRUSIN' AFTERWARDS!!!!


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

My lady took this one :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

she took this one too !!!


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

nice pics eddie!!!


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

DEEP SLEEP RECORDS !!!


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

Julio and Mauro


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## MR. BUICK (Jan 21, 2006)

Damn, those pix of the cruise look badass...


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## MR. BUICK (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Dec 3 2007, 04:53 PM~9365164
> *
> 
> 
> ...


haha...thanks Regal King :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR. BUICK_@Dec 3 2007, 04:58 PM~9365207
> *haha...thanks Regal King :biggrin:
> *


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

Greaaat Pics. Everybody. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

Hope everyone enjoyed


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

good turn out looks like u guys had fun :thumbsup:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Dec 3 2007, 04:46 PM~9365104
> *
> 
> 
> ...



uhhhhhh thats wuss up!!!


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Dec 3 2007, 01:02 PM~9363327
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hey thats a sick ass ride :biggrin:


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gangster66_@Dec 3 2007, 06:53 PM~9365975
> *hey thats a sick ass ride  :biggrin:
> *



yeah i know, but dammm that 66 looks nice too!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Dec 3 2007, 06:56 PM~9365991
> *yeah i know, but dammm that 66 looks nice too!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:angry: ......................... :roflmao: you're funny!!!


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Dec 3 2007, 06:56 PM~9365991
> *yeah i know, but dammm that 66 looks nice too!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



Yeah that 66 4 door is in the way,cant get a good view of that sick ass ride


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Dec 3 2007, 07:23 PM~9366234
> *Yeah that 66 4 door is in the way,cant get a good view of that sick ass ride
> *


:0


----------



## muffin_man (Oct 25, 2006)

LOOKIN GOOD!!!!!


----------



## muffin_man (Oct 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Dec 3 2007, 02:58 PM~9364199
> *WHENEVER ITS FOR SALE LET ME KNOW I WANT 1ST DIBS  :biggrin:
> *



Oh Edmond, which one is it? :dunno:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by muffin_man_@Dec 3 2007, 09:55 PM~9367860
> *Oh Edmond, which one is it? :dunno:
> *


I want yours !!!!!!!


----------



## FRISCO KID (Aug 31, 2007)

hey regal did you get that last pm??


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FRISCO KID_@Dec 3 2007, 10:03 PM~9367945
> *hey regal did you get that last pm??
> *


Yeah just tell me what page it was on.


----------



## FRISCO KID (Aug 31, 2007)

pg 23


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Dec 3 2007, 07:23 PM~9366234
> *Yeah that 66 4 door is in the way,cant get a good view of that sick ass ride
> *


 :angry:


----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Dec 3 2007, 11:31 AM~9362688
> *
> 
> 
> ...


homeboy just got rid of it today he fucked up cause he traded it for a 4 door caddy and his car was heeeeeelllllllaaaa cleannnnnnnerrrr :angry:


----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Dec 3 2007, 12:37 PM~9363120
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i know how far he came from now i just got back from there plus we were standed there for hella hours no gas :banghead: :nosad: :nosad:


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Dec 3 2007, 06:56 PM~9365991
> *yeah i know, but dammm that 66 looks nice too!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


How in the hell did you'll see my car  

























Just fucking around with you Spooky. :biggrin:


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR. BUICK_@Dec 3 2007, 04:53 PM~9365169
> *Damn, those pix of the cruise look badass...
> *


you should have gone!!


----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Dec 4 2007, 12:40 AM~9369253
> *you should have gone!!
> *


 :yes: :yes: i was like damn its taking hella days to leave but it was worth the wait :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

I just wanted to thank all the clubs that came out and showed support ..... had a great time out there ..... Kings lets do it even bigger next year :biggrin: 

Eddie great pics ..... :thumbsup:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Dec 4 2007, 12:37 AM~9369232
> *How in the hell did you'll see my car
> Just fucking around with you Spooky.  :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: you guys are asses man :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Dec 3 2007, 11:22 PM~9368667
> *homeboy just got rid of it today he fucked up cause he traded it for a 4 door caddy and his car was heeeeeelllllllaaaa cleannnnnnnerrrr :angry:
> *


so he did trade it? How is the new car lookin?


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Dec 3 2007, 01:39 PM~9363614
> *
> 
> 
> ...




CONGRATS it seems like a great turned out :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Dec 4 2007, 11:03 AM~9370898
> *CONGRATS it seems like a great turned out  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks bro :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR. BUICK (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Dec 4 2007, 12:40 AM~9369253
> *you should have gone!!
> *


I would have but I had to work...by the way, it was nice to finally meet you


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Dec 4 2007, 10:13 AM~9370595
> *so he did trade it? How is the new car lookin?
> *


theres no words for it were gonna start working on it this week but we need to primer it put the rims on put the motor for the front pump charge the batteries and clean the hella out of the interior 
we got stuck in merced with no gas or money cause the guy only put 3 dollars on gas


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Dec 4 2007, 02:15 PM~9372156
> *theres no words for it were gonna start working on it this week but we need to primer it put the rims on put the motor for the front pump charge the batteries and clean the hella out of the interior
> we got stuck in merced with no gas or money cause the guy only put 3 dollars on gas
> *


Damn like that .... if it was that bad then why did he trade? His regal was clean ....


----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Dec 4 2007, 02:45 PM~9372405
> *Damn like that .... if it was that bad then why did he trade? His regal was clean ....
> *


he realized he fucked up once we left and then his trunk wouldnt close and then we seen his regal cruise by but he probaly just seen the switches and said yeah
but i told him his regal would slap on this car


----------



## rollinbajito (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Dec 4 2007, 03:04 PM~9372537
> *he realized he fucked up once we left and then his trunk wouldnt close and then we seen his regal cruise by but he probaly just seen the switches and said yeah
> but i told him his regal would slap on this car
> *


got pics of the caddilac


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR. BUICK_@Dec 4 2007, 12:00 PM~9371244
> *I would have but I had to work...by the way, it was nice to finally meet you
> *


  get working on that Unimpala... Lets see it with spokes


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Dec 4 2007, 03:59 PM~9372931
> * get working on that Unimpala...  Lets see it with spokes
> *


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinbajito_@Dec 4 2007, 03:47 PM~9372873
> *got pics of the caddilac
> *


not yet :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Dec 4 2007, 06:35 PM~9374153
> *not yet  :biggrin:
> *


nice picture in your avitar bro !!! :biggrin:


----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Dec 4 2007, 08:15 PM~9375167
> *nice picture in your avitar bro !!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)

LOOK


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Dec 5 2007, 12:25 AM~9377659
> *LOOK
> *


Don't do it :nono:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Dec 5 2007, 09:56 AM~9379169
> *Don't do it :nono:
> *


X2


----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)

:nosad: :nosad:


----------



## FRISCO KID (Aug 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Dec 5 2007, 09:56 AM~9379169
> *Don't do it :nono:
> *


WHY NOT? LOL IM TEMPTED :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FRISCO KID_@Dec 5 2007, 01:43 PM~9380854
> *WHY NOT? LOL IM TEMPTED :biggrin:
> *


tempted to do what?


----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Dec 5 2007, 02:20 PM~9381130
> *tempted to do what?
> *


x2


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

:0


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## FRISCO KID (Aug 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Dec 5 2007, 02:20 PM~9381130
> *tempted to do what?
> *


never mind... :uh: lol :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FRISCO KID_@Dec 5 2007, 05:48 PM~9382791
> *never mind... :uh:            lol :biggrin:
> *


okay there buddy, lay off the pot :biggrin:


----------



## FRISCO KID (Aug 31, 2007)

LOL


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Dec 7 2007, 04:05 PM~9399618
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Dec 9 2007, 02:41 PM~9410699
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Dec 19 2007, 05:14 PM~9486777
> *:biggrin:
> *


Did you ever get a chance to talk to the manager bro? we need to figure out what we are going to do for them.....


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Dec 19 2007, 05:14 PM~9486777
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:wave:


----------

